

Carriers plan to keep gouging consumers on voice plans despite LTE revenue boost - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2012/08/20/carrier-survey-lte-boosts-revenues/

======
otoburb
1) Carriers want to squeeze as much profitability out of their legacy 2G and
3G networks as possible. An organization of any size (including scrappy
startups) would try to extract maximum usability out of their existing
resources.

2) So when patio111 and other knowledgeable HNers tell worthy and experienced
developers to raise their rates and revise their pricing structures upwards
it's OK, but when BDCs do it, it's not?

3) Shopping as a personal consumer, I hate it when I break down the amount
that I'm paying for voice and data on a per MB basis on existing incumbents.
But the eternal flame of hope continues that there will be competitors and new
entrants that will eventually figure out how to disrupt and change pricing
structures to take advantage of the general angst that some consumer segments
feel.

At least in the past couple of years we're seeing some different pricing and
access models (e.g. Republic Wireless w/ wifi offload, or Karma with capped
1GB for $14) trying to surface, but it's a tough (and probably long) slog
until they can make a big enough dent that larger carriers respond in a large-
scale manner.

